# יש המלצה על רב רפורמי מאיזור חיפה והקריות?



## Virginia Gal (4/3/13)

יש המלצה על רב רפורמי מאיזור חיפה והקריות? 
עשיתי חיפוש בפורום, אבל אשמח להצעות עדכניות יותר...

וגם, מה ההבדל בין רב רפורמי לקונסרבטיבי?

בן זוגי ואני "כשרים" לחתונה דרך הרבנות, אבל מתוך אידיאולוגיה לא רוצים לעשות את זה דרכם. התכנון הוא לעשות חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל ואז חתונה רגילה לכל דבר בארץ.
הייתי רוצה שהטקס בחופה יהיה אותו טקס גם כי אין לי משהו נגדו וגם מתוך כבוד לדורות המבוגרים יותר.
אנחנו מתחתנים בסוף אוגוסט באיזור חיפה והקריות ואשמח לקבל המלצות על רב שיהיה מוכן לחתן אותנו.

תודה לכולכן וכולכם.
הפורום הזה מעולה.


----------



## hillala8 (4/3/13)

אנחנו הפגשנו עם שניים מחיפה 
הרב של קהילת ליאו-בק (גבי משהו, לא זוכרת בדיוק) ושל קהילת אור חדש (שי משהו, שוב לא זוכרת שם). לנו לא הייתה איתם כימייה, הראשון היה רוחני מידי בשבילינו ובשני היה משהו קצת אגרסיבי שטיפה הרתיעה אותנו שלמרות שסך הכל הוא היה בסדר. אנחנו בסוף לקחנו רב רפורמי מרעננה שהכי התחברנו אליו.


----------



## miriti83 (4/3/13)

ממליצה בשמחה על שלנו! 
הרב רונן לוביץ'.
אתמול נפגשנו איתו בפעם הראשונה והוא פשוט מקסים.
בואי נגיד שהוא כזה ליברלי שהוא הצביע ליאיר לפיד ולא דורש ממני לעשות מקווה. 
בעקרון הוא של צהר, אבל פתחנו תיק דרך הרבנות. 
אני ממליצה עליו בלב שלם


----------



## Virginia Gal (4/3/13)

אני לא חושבת שרבנים מצוהר יכולים לחתן אותנו 
אם אנחנו לא מתכוונים לפתוח תיק ברבנות.


----------



## miriti83 (4/3/13)

אתם יכולים לפתוח תיק בצהר 
לי למשל, נורא מפריע שנתינת הטבעת ע"י האשה נחשבת כמתנה, ורוב הרבנים מציינים שזאת מתנה.
אמרתי את זה לרב הזה והוא אמר שהוא דווקא מאוד בעד שהאשה תתן טבעת ושהוא לחלוטין לא אומר שזאת מתנה או משהו בסגנון.
הוא מאוד שוויוני ונעים ואני ממליצה לדבר איתו ולשאול. הוא באמת איש מקסים בלי קשר להיותו רב


----------



## josie1986 (5/3/13)

צהר זה רבנות לכל דבר 
הם עובדים עם מספר רבנויות (אותנו למשל רשמו ברבנות גוש עציון).
הם בהחלט לא ארגון רפורמי והתהליך אצלם כולל את כל החובות שמול רבנות רגילה, פשוט יותר קליל ומודרני (הדרכת כלה, מקווה).


----------



## miriti83 (5/3/13)

הנחתי, מאחר ווירג'יניה ביקשה לערוך טקס דומה 
שאולי צהר יכולים להתאים להם


----------

